# Is this where the second line Would be?



## Grateful12

I think I can see something very very faint on a recent test but the line seems quite far down..


----------



## Tripltemum3

Yes, thats roughly where it would be!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes that's about right. I see it. Good luck :)


----------

